# 5-person tandem in the works



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

I sent my custom HT frame back to my framebuilder for disc tabs & new paint. I stopped in to check on progress yesterday and he showed me his latest beast - a fully custom 5 person tandem. I didn't have my digital camera so here's a quick digital sketch of what it looks like. It's working name it "The Mighty Quinn". I assume because you ain't seen nothing like it.

Custom steel tubeset - fillet brazed. Mix of 853, 4130, and some other heated treated thin walled butted tubing. Seats 5 (of course), stoker has a standard BB, all others are EBB (Ritchey I think). Built around a 700c wheelset (actually a 48 spoke 29" mountain disc wheel) but since it's overbuilt and disc it can work with 26" wheels. Custom designed girder rigid fork and 1.5" FSA mountain headset. Downtubes are twin 4130 tubes. Fairly standard angles (didn't ask but I couldn't see anything weird. RIght now it's still bare steel with lots of finish sanding left on the fillets. Larry said they've built it up and test ridden a few times, and he's got the cable routing figured out so he can tack the cable stops on and get it ready for paint. Approximately 45 pound frame weight (with fork & stem).

One-of-a-kind, made for the shop (Island Park Cycles in Fargo, ND). He figures it'll carry 50mph sustained with fit riders.

I'll post pics of the finished bike (hopefully after inclusion in a ride group myself).


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Let's see*

Five light, say female, riders would be 600lbs. Would you trust your wheels and brakes with a 600lb load at 50mph? 30?

I say it'll be good for parades.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Fast Eddy said:


> ....Would you trust your wheels and brakes with a 600lb load at 50mph? 30?
> 
> I say it'll be good for parades.


Sure, no problem. I didn't run any numbers, but I'd be willing to bet a 175 lb. freerider puts more than 600 lbs. of load on his wheels on a regular basis. I'd be more interested in the frame design, as that's a long f'ing span even with the tension struts.

{edit} - I would be a bit concerned with braking on a long DH.

I agree though, it'll great for parades.


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

*thats incredible*

Maybe once he's gotten that bike to 50mph he can solve the problem of monkeys flying out of my arse.


----------



## Lotusfinger (Feb 9, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> Five light, say female, riders would be 600lbs. Would you trust your wheels and brakes with a 600lb load at 50mph? 30?
> 
> I say it'll be good for parades.


Hehe, and what _KIND_ of parade did you have in mind?


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*here's a 6 person one that ventana built...*









the guy driving must have hands of steel to be able to stop that thing.
who's building it?



Dijridoo said:


> I sent my custom HT frame back to my framebuilder for disc tabs & new paint. I stopped in to check on progress yesterday and he showed me his latest beast - a fully custom 5 person tandem. I didn't have my digital camera so here's a quick digital sketch of what it looks like. It's working name it "The Mighty Quinn". I assume because you ain't seen nothing like it.
> 
> Custom steel tubeset - fillet brazed. Mix of 853, 4130, and some other heated treated thin walled butted tubing. Seats 5 (of course), stoker has a standard BB, all others are EBB (Ritchey I think). Built around a 700c wheelset (actually a 48 spoke 29" mountain disc wheel) but since it's overbuilt and disc it can work with 26" wheels. Custom designed girder rigid fork and 1.5" FSA mountain headset. Downtubes are twin 4130 tubes. Fairly standard angles (didn't ask but I couldn't see anything weird. RIght now it's still bare steel with lots of finish sanding left on the fillets. Larry said they've built it up and test ridden a few times, and he's got the cable routing figured out so he can tack the cable stops on and get it ready for paint. Approximately 45 pound frame weight (with fork & stem).
> 
> ...


----------



## kukusz (Nov 18, 2004)

*6, huh?*



elsaltamontes said:


> the guy driving must have hands of steel to be able to stop that thing.
> who's building it?


Does the 6th sit on the handlebars or can I not count?


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*wooops, it's me that can't count. it's 5.*

nm
nm
nm



kukusz said:


> Does the 6th sit on the handlebars or can I not count?


----------



## phil. (Dec 19, 2003)

14 s&s couplers on that ventana? wowza.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm assuming that the extra loop of brake cable is because you can't break apart the disc housing. I'm guessing once you disassemble the bike, you have to fold it accordian style to carry it. <groan> I hope that doesn't get disassembled too often!

Chris


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

> {edit} - I would be a bit concerned with braking on a long DH.


I don't think they have to worry about those long downhills too much in Fargo, North Dakota. Its pretty flat to say the least.

If I were actually going to take that thing downhill somewhere I"d probably take a serious look at how to adapt dual front discs like sportbikes use though. The cost of doing so would probably be prohibative though.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

Dijridoo said:


> One-of-a-kind, made for the shop (Island Park Cycles in Fargo, ND). He figures it'll carry 50mph sustained with fit riders.


 For some interesting reading, check out Major Taylor's autobiography, or the biography about him: Major Taylor: The Extraordinary Career of a Champion Bicycle Racer -- by Andrew Ritchie. In it they talk about having quartet and quintet tandems pace Major in his record attempts. These were on tracks circa 1900 ! They got up to 40+ mph, but needed that many men to be able to pace Major Taylor.


----------

